# Designer Tiles



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks to be specialty tile from a tile distributor, not a box store. Price will be whopping compared to "common" tile, so get ready.


----------



## cprao (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes. the price will be definitely high.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

You can get really nice tiles from your big box store for about $2/sf. Maybe by ordering you could go up to $10/sf.
"Designer" tiles can be anywhere from $10/sf to $80/sf, maybe more.
A popular supplier used around here is Ann Sacks tile, but an interior designer usually would have some connections to any design showroom to source tiles.

You'd be financially ignorant to spend that much if your house, cabinetry, appliances, counters, and design aren't at the same level of material cost (e.g. that picture you show deserves $2/sf tile).


----------



## 03l2j (Dec 26, 2020)

Search encaustic tile and yes, even box stores will have a few at about $5.80/s.f. Tile Bar (online site) sells many more designs at about $7.99/s.f. as do specialty tile stores at various price points. Tile Bar will send free samples. These designs can also be found on cement tiles but more expensive and more skill to install. The encaustic tile is actually porcelain. Quite sure that's what your photo is.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I tell my customers: look at Home Depot and Lowe's first, because if you see something you like,
a) it will be cheap
b) you can buy from stock, usually without ordering
c) you can buy individual tiles, i.e. don't have to buy full boxes
d) you can return individual tiles, or run back and get a few more

These can be as low as about .75/sf. And they do have some nice looking tiles. But the downside is their selection is small.

On the other hand, buying from a real tile shop will get you a much bigger selection, and professional designer assistance to boot. The price to pay is:
a) higher cost (much lower volume sales of these tiles require higher prices)
b) you usually have to order, which means a wait
c) you can only buy in full boxes, which means sometimes a lot of waste
d) you can't return individual tiles. Even full boxes have a shipping/restocking fee.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Last customer insisted on getting tile from a large tile distributor in Atlanta (100 miles away). I did an estimate on materials needed and they picked them up. THEN, they had a design change and needed more tile. I ain't driving to Atlanta to pick up a box of tile.

No matter where you get it from, check the dye lot numbers. Hues can be as different as night and day once installed if you don't.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

chandler48 said:


> No matter where you get it from, check the dye lot numbers. Hues can be as different as night and day once installed if you don't.


Granted, this can be an issue at the big box stores where you have individual tiles lying around, removed from the boxes. But in that case of course you can visually verify that the tiles match and just avoid the mismatches.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

First avoid over spending for the locale, you'll seldom recoup the cost. Secondly be careful of hiring "deziners", remember that YOU will be living there and a 3rd party has only a minor interest in your home long term.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

ChuckTin said:


> remember that YOU will be living there and a 3rd party has only a minor interest in your home long term.


Well that is exactly what a competent designer should be interested in. Yes "you" will be living there, but you don't hire a designer for them to tell you what they like, it's for them to help you determine what you like. Unless you're hiring them to help with the future selling of the house, then they should be telling you what other people like. What you're describing is basically an incompetent professional, and it goes without saying that those should be avoided no matter what the category is.


----------



## cprao (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your input and opinions. I totally get the cost of these items and apply the economic sense when using them. I plan to use it for the house that I remodel only at certain places (kitchen backsplash) for the center of attraction. I assume the typical backsplash areas behind the range is anywhere between 20 ft to 50 ft. Also may be in the master bathroom to get the attention. 
At times, it's not to make more money but to get a quick sale. 

Thank you for the resources where I can shop if needed.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Just an aside.....whenever a designer gets involved in a residential job I am working, I just shake my head and go to the truck and wait. I can see dollar bills flying out the window with no way to recoup them. Not all are that way, but many know it's not their money and if they can either talk the client into up-buying, their percentage goes up, too


----------

